# Microbot dibujante?



## ferelm (Feb 12, 2008)

Hola a todos!
 Soy nuevo en el foro y la verdad que esta muy bueno.
 Queria saber si podrian orientarme un poco, brindandome información o enlaces a otras pag web en lo que respecta a microbots dibujantes. He visto en algunos videos que hay unos microbots, tipo rastreadores pero que en vez de seguir una linea, van escribieno lineas...
o algo asi. La cosa es que luegoi de tood su trazado queda un dibuja en el piso.


 Alguien podria orientarme un poco?'


desde ya muchas gracias y saludos.


----------



## ciri (Feb 13, 2008)

Un ejemplo en you tube hay?


----------



## ferelm (Feb 14, 2008)

mmmm no q yo sepa, lo vi en otro lado... pero no recuerdo donde. Voy a ir viendo en youtube por las dudas.


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 14, 2008)

Que tipos de dibujos quieres que haga? Tengo una idea parea uno, pero es para lineas simetricas y curvas !


----------



## ferelm (Feb 15, 2008)

Si claro, dibujos simples, lineas simetricas q capaz q en conjunto simbolizen algo. Me estoy manejando con el PIC16F84, y estoy armando un microbot con las funciones tipicas, como la de rastrear una linea negra, o detectar obstaculos y esas cosas, pero a raiz de haber visto en algun lado un microbot dibujante, se me ocurrio agregarle un tipo de modulo que haga esto. Aunque sea muy rudimentario, tal vez no sea tan dificil como parece.
Desde ya muchas gracias anthony y espero mas sugerencias.


saludos


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 15, 2008)

Quieres que al robot haga imagenes (programadas previamente)?


----------



## Residente (Feb 15, 2008)

Para poder hacer un dibujo que tenga algún sentido el robot tendría que saber donde se encuentra, ya sea partiendo siempre desde un mismo punto o con unos encoders absolutos, algo así...  tendría que ser un dibujo programado previamente.
Saludos


----------



## ciri (Feb 15, 2008)

Residente dijo:
			
		

> Para poder hacer un dibujo que tenga algún sentido el robot tendría que saber donde se encuentra, ya sea partiendo siempre desde un mismo punto o con unos encoders absolutos, algo así...  tendría que ser un dibujo programado previamente.
> Saludos



Claro algo así es lo que se me ocurre, digamos, que ya tenga incorporado, algunas rutinas..

Pero no logro entenderlo mucho más, espero algunos detalles, para ver como evoluciona..


----------



## ferelm (Feb 16, 2008)

Si anthony! quiero un microbot que haga imagenes o simplemente figuras geometricas. Estaba pensando en algo simple, no muy complejo ni que requiera de comandos por pc. Tal vez utilizando el mismo PIC16F84 y algun sensor especial.


----------

